# great freewares



## sam8240 (Jun 11, 2005)

Here's a list of useful freeware applications, arranged alphabetically by category. If you wish to add to the list or make a correction, post your suggestion in this thread and I (or another mod) will revise the list.

Antivirus:
AVG - *www.grisoft.com/us/us_index.php
Avast - *www.avast.com/
AntiVir - *www.free-av.com/
Panda ActiveScan - *www.pandasoftware.com/activescan

Audio Players:
Foobar2000 - *www.foobar2000.org/
Sonique - *sonique.lycos.com/
iTunes - *www.apple.com/itunes/
jetAudio - *www.jetaudio.com/
QCD - *www.quinnware.com/
Winamp - *www.winamp.com/

Audio Utilities:
CDex - *cdexos.sourceforge.net/
dbPowerAMP Music Converter - *www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm

CD Recording:
ASPI Drivers - *www.adaptec.com/worldwide/su...oduct/ASPI-4.70
CD/DVD Burner XP - *www.cdburnerxp.se/
Burn 4 Free - *www.burn4free.com/

CD Utilities:
Daemon Tools - *www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/portal/portal.php

Download Managers:
WackGet - *millweed.com/projects/wackget/
LeechGet - *www.leechget.net/en/
wget for Windows - *xoomer.virgilio.it/hherold/

Encryption:
PGP Freeware Edition - *www.pgp.com/products/freeware.html
Axcrypt - *axcrypt.sourceforge.net/
GnuPG - *www.gnupg.org/

Firewall:
ZoneAlarm - *www.zonelabs.com/
Sygate Personal Firewall - *smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm
Kerio Personal Firewall - *www.kerio.com/kpf_home.html
Outpost - *www.agnitum.com/download/outpost1.html

GUI Utilities:
Tclock - *homepage1.nifty.com/kazubon/tclock/index.html
IconPhile - *www.virtualplastic.net/scrow/iphile.html
PowerMenu - *www.veridicus.com/tummy/programming/powermenu/
Glass2k - *www.chime.tv/products/glass2k.shtml
D-Color XP - *dliboon.freeshell.org/products/dcolor/index.php
CursorXP - *www.stardock.com/products/cursorxp/download.html
MobyDock - *www.mobydock.com/
Samurize - *www.samurize.com/

Image Viewers:
IrfanView - *www.irfanview.com/
iBrowser - *ibrowser.fcodersoft.com/
AhaView - *www.aha-soft.com/ahaview/free.htm

Instant Messaging:
Miranda IM - *www.miranda-im.org/
Gaim - *gaim.sourceforge.net/
Trillian - *www.ceruleanstudios.com/downloads/
Yahoo Instant Messenger - *messenger.yahoo.com/
MSN Messenger - *messenger.msn.com/
AOL Instant Messenger - *www.aim.com/
ICQ - *www.icq.com
Jabber - *www.jabber.org/

Networking:
Putty Telnet/SSH Client - *www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
IP Tools - *www.ks-soft.net/ip-tools.eng/
Ethereal Protocol Analyzer - *www.ethereal.com/
HyperTerminal Private Edition - *www.hilgraeve.com/htpe/download.html
RealVNC - *www.realvnc.com/
Nmap - *www.insecure.org/nmap/

Programming:
ActivePerl - *www.activestate.com/Products/ActivePerl/
jEdit - *www.jedit.org/
Dev-C++ - *www.bloodshed.net/
MySQL - *www.mysql.com
SciTE - *www.scintilla.org/SciTE.html

Publication/Document Manipulation:
OpenOffice.org - *download.openoffice.org/index.html
AbiWord - *www.abisource.com/download/

Spyware Protection:
Ad-Aware - *www.lavasoft.de/software/adaware/
Spybot: Search & Destroy - *spybot.safer-networking.de/
CWShredder - *www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html
Hijack This - *www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html
IE-SPYAD - *www.staff.uiuc.edu/~ehowes/resource.htm#IESPYAD
SpywareBlaster - *www.javacoolsoftware.com

System Utilities:
BootVis - *www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=664
Resource Hacker - *www.users.on.net/~johnson/resourcehacker/
PC Inspector File Recovery - *www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/UK/welcome.htm
Motherboard Monitor - *mbm.livewiredev.com/
Sysinternals Utilities - *www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/utilities.shtml
WCPUID - *hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA00...c/download.html

Video Players:
BSPlayer - *www.bsplayer.org/
Core Media Player - *www.tcmp.org/
Media Player Classic - *sourceforge.net/project/show...?group_id=82303
VideoLAN - *www.videolan.org/
Zoom Player - *www.inmatrix.com/files/zoomplayer_download.shtml

Video Utilities:
KVCD - *www.KVCD.net
TMPGEnc - *www.tmpgenc.net/
VirtualDUB - *www.virtualdub.org/

Web Browsers:
Mozilla FireFox - *www.mozilla.org/download.html
Mozilla - *www.mozilla.org/
Netscape - *channels.netscape.com/ns/browsers/default.jsp
MyIE2 - *www.myie2.com/
Avantbrowser - *www.avantbrowser.com/
SlimBrowser - *www.flashpeak.com/sbrowser/sbrowser.htm

Web/FTP Servers:
SlimFTPd - *www.whitsoftdev.com/slimftpd/
Filezilla - *filezilla.sourceforge.net/
Xitami - *www.xitami.com/
Apache - *www.apache.org/
Savant - *savant.sourceforge.net/

i hope u all would like it

*Edit[Nemesis]: Always post the source if the work is your your own. Do NOT plagiarize. It is against the forum rules.
Here is the original source as provided by Nimda:
Source: *www.tech-forums.net/showthread.php?s=b697ea83600e0db70e6489fe062ae6c3&threadid=18743
*


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 11, 2005)

good list man


----------



## cheetah (Jun 11, 2005)

hehe whats the use....got all in digit DVDs


----------



## jagaqua9 (Jun 11, 2005)

Suggest  add some movie clip joiner-whatever given in digit cd are not good-want afreeware


----------



## Charley (Jun 11, 2005)

cheetah said:
			
		

> hehe whats the use....got all in digit DVDs



Then how do those ppl who dont subscribe or check issues know abt it...


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 11, 2005)

Did u took the pain of finding every softwares websit link
or is it a ripoff


----------



## Nimda (Jun 11, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> Did u took the pain of finding every softwares websit link
> or is it a ripoff


Ripoff. Look here


----------



## anandk (Jun 11, 2005)

nothing is original. life itself is a rip-off !

thanx for posting it anywayz. else i would have missed such an exhaustive list. 

but next time do try and post the link too, to avoid such embarassing questions.


----------



## grinning_devil (Jun 11, 2005)

ya man ... do post the link frm where copy paste took place...!!!

nyway heres a list of threads already present on freewares....so "SEARCH" before posting .. 

thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19410
thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18677
thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16028

etc...etc...u'll find many more if u search  !!!


----------



## Nimda (Jun 11, 2005)

Didn't mean to embarass you in any way, sam. No hard feelings   I just replied to the question whether it was a rip off.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 12, 2005)

Man Avg sucks imo it makes my 256kbps connection crawl


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 12, 2005)

Use Kaspersky AntiVirus Personal Pro 5.0.


----------



## pradipudhaya (Jun 12, 2005)

sam8240 said:
			
		

> Here's a list of useful freeware applications, arranged alphabetically by category. If you wish to add to the list or make a correction, post your suggestion in this thread and* I (or another mod)* will revise the list.



Are you saying you are a mod??


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 12, 2005)

No he mean to say that he maded this post so he is able to edit his post.
Am I right sam8240.
All this freeware also avilable in digit CD or DVD.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 12, 2005)

the list is a good one, whereever it's from.

snapfiles.com has a gr8 collection of freeware


----------



## visvo (Jun 13, 2005)

cant we make a sticky of all time gr8 freewares.. links and downloads?


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 14, 2005)

visvo said:
			
		

> cant we make a sticky of all time gr8 freewares.. links and downloads?



I AGREE !!!


----------



## mariner (Jun 15, 2005)

visvo said:
			
		

> cant we make a sticky of all time gr8 freewares.. links and downloads?



ya thats a gr8 idea !!


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jun 15, 2005)

Ripped or not,it's a good list!
I am gonna try iBrowser.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 15, 2005)

The list would be a great idea, i support that


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 16, 2005)

sam8240 said:
			
		

> Firewall:
> ZoneAlarm - *www.zonelabs.com/
> Sygate Personal Firewall - *smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm
> Kerio Personal Firewall - *www.kerio.com/kpf_home.html
> Outpost - *www.agnitum.com/download/outpost1.html



hey sam8240!!!
please send me, my *Free ZoneAlarm*
i never knew it is free


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 16, 2005)

ZoneAlarm is free. I am laughing at you. Please research before posting. Visit *www.zonelabs.com/store/content/com...ily/trial_zaFamily.jsp?lid=home_freedownloads to clear your doubts.


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 16, 2005)

KEEP LAUGHING!!
and yes, that makes our doubts very clear!!

*img155.echo.cx/img155/324/laugh0dr.th.png

the basic protection available in the free protection tool is no better than SP2


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 16, 2005)

Search Google for ZoneALarm free and laugh at yourself. CLick on link given by me and find free version of ZA there. Laught at yourself and not at others.

Even I have a image for you.
*img292.echo.cx/img292/6108/laughatyourself8xb.jpg

I don't know what to say about you pranay. Windows XP SP2 firewall only provides inbound protection whereas ZoneAlarm free also covers outbound protection.

ZoneAlarm has so much config and options to monitor the Internet and the firewall is much more secure. Also the firewall is updated regularly through new versions of ZA whereas Windows XP SP2 firewall sucks.

Clear your basics first pranay. ZoneAlarm free is even better than Kerio which turns into limited free edition after 30 days trial so Kerio is not really free whereas ZA is completely free.

Features of ZA free
Solid security foundation for your Internet connected PC.(not in SP2 firewall it is a weak foundation)

Stops intruders from accessing your PC.

Makes your PC invisible to hackers.(not in SP2 firewall)

Quarantines suspicious email attachments.(not in SP2 firewall)


----------



## Smith_Unwired (Jun 16, 2005)

unless mentioned, ZONEALARM means ZONEALARM PRO.
chill guys dont fight. the pro edition is way beyond the free one.
the free one still lacks
1. Advanced Anti-virus
2. identity theft & Privacy protection
3. Ad-popup blocker
4. anti-phinshing and spam blocker
5. instant message security
6. *Automatic Wireless network configuration*

and navjotjsingh, there's a better way of advising someone.


			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I am laughing at you


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 16, 2005)

I did not want to fight but only make him realise that ZoneAlarm is free and better firewall than Windows XP Firewall. Sorry for the rude way but I got irritated.


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 16, 2005)

ok, lets end this.
i admit that zone alarm is a good *freeware*

but as stated by Mr smith, i expect a reasonable behaviour from a responsable member of this forum. i have always learned from the people here. everything i know today is a result of what i've read in the digit mag and forum.. and the learning never stops.

thanks everyone


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 17, 2005)

good list, good work. thanks


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

Smith_Unwired said:
			
		

> unless mentioned, ZONEALARM means ZONEALARM PRO.



Is Zonealarm Pro free cos I used months ago it said after 15 or so days that its expired ............


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok, here's a great download manager. Once you switch, there's no looking back. Trust me.

*www.freedownloadmanager.org/

No strings attached. Absolutely no spyware, third party ads, nags. None. Zilch. Nada. Zero.   

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## vinish_pavithran (Jun 19, 2005)

all trhis are available in digit cds and dvds


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 19, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> Man Avg sucks imo it makes my 256kbps connection crawl


I'LL TELL U WHAT -- AVG FREE  CANNOT ELIMINATE VIRUSES IT CAN ONLY LOCATE THEM AND WARN U  AND WHO TOLD U  THAT KASPERSKY IS FREE???


----------



## sudheer17682 (Jun 21, 2005)

tnx buddy
for the huge list


----------



## shaunak (Jun 21, 2005)

bluej downloaded from www.bluej.org is gr8 4 learning java


----------



## ammusk (Jun 22, 2005)

*add this*

man u can add DTemp to ur list

measures HDD temperature

ammusk


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 22, 2005)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Delpiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never talked about kaspersky.


----------



## Charley (Jun 22, 2005)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> I'LL TELL U WHAT -- AVG FREE  CANNOT ELIMINATE VIRUSES IT CAN ONLY LOCATE THEM AND WARN U  AND WHO TOLD U  THAT KASPERSKY IS FREE???





Dont use CAPS ......


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 23, 2005)

i thought kaspersky was free...........never knew or used it but still....


----------



## Charley (Jun 23, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> i thought kaspersky was free...........never knew or used it but still....




There were many threads discussed on this like the AV thread, best AV, etc .. It was mentioned thats it's not free. Hope u got it clear by now.


----------



## cancer10 (Jun 28, 2005)

Some more

3D Graphics: 
Anim8or - *www.anim8or.com/ 
Blender - *www.blender3d.org/ 
gmax - *www.discreet.com/products/gmax/ 
Maya Personal Learning Ed. - *www.alias.com/eng/products-s...ple/index.shtml 
Now3D - *digilander.libero.it/giulios/Eng/homepage.htm 
SOFTIMAGE|XSI EXP - *www.softimage.com/products/exp/v3/ 

Anti-Virus: 
AntiVir - *www.free-av.com/ 
Avast - *www.avast.com/i_idt_1018.html 
AVG - *www.grisoft.com/ 

Anti Spyware: 
Ad-aware - *www.lavasoft.de/software/adaware/ 
CWShredder - *www.download.com/CWShredder/...4-10301586.html 
Diet K - *www.dietk.com/ 
HiJackThis - *www.spychecker.com/program/hijackthis.html 
SpyBot Search & Destroy - *spybot.safer-networking.de/ 
SpywareBlaster - *www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html 
SpywareGuard - *www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html 

IRC Clients: 
BersIRC - *www.bersirc.com/ 
BitchX - *bitchx.org/download.php 
HydraIRC - *www.hydrairc.com/ 
TinyIRC - *www.tinyirc.net/ 
XChat - *www.xchat.org/ 

Audio Players: 
1by1 - *www.rz.uni-frankfurt.de/~pesch 
Foobar 2000 - *www.foobar2000.org/ 
iTunes - *www.apple.com/itunes/ 
Jet Audio Basic - *www.jetaudio.com/ 
Musik - *musik.berlios.de/ 
QCD Player - *www.quinnware.com/ 
Sonique - *sonique.lycos.com/ 
Winamp - *www.winamp.com/ 

Audio Tools: 
Audacity - *audacity.sourceforge.net/ 
CDex - *cdexos.sourceforge.net/ 
dBpowerAMP Music Converter - *www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm 
EAC - *www.exactaudiocopy.de/ 
Encounter 2003 - *www.waschbusch.com/ 
GermaniXEncoder - *www.germanixsoft.de/ 
K-MP3 - *www.katarncorp.com/ 
KraMixer - *www.kramware.com/ 
ModPlug Tracker *www.modplug.com/ 
MP3 Book Helper - *mp3bookhelper.sourceforge.net/ 
MP3 Tag - *www.mp3tag.de/ 
mp3DirectCut - *www.rz.uni-frankfurt.de/~pesch/ 
MP3Gain - *www.geocities.com/mp3gain/ 
mp3Trim - *www.logiccell.com/~mp3trim/ 
MusicBrainz - *musicbrainz.org/ 
Rarewares - *rarewares.hydrogenaudio.org/ 
SoundEngine Free - *www.cycleof5th.com/en/index.htm 
TagScanner - *xdev.narod.ru/tagscan_e.htm 
The GodFather - *users.otenet.gr/~jtcliper/tgf/ 

CD/DVD Burning: 
Burn4Free - *www.burn4free.com/ 
Burnatonce - *www.burnatonce.com/ 
CDBurnerXP - *hem.bredband.net/cdburnerxp/ 
CDRDAO - *cdrdao.sourceforge.net/ 
CDR Tools Frontend - *demosten.com/cdrfe/ 
Deepburner - *www.deepburner.com/ 
DVD Decrypter: *www.dvddecrypter.com/ 
Easy Burning, DropCD & Audio CD - *www.paehl.de/cdr 

Compression / Decompression: 
7-zip - *www.7-zip.org/ 
bzip2 - *sources.redhat.com/bzip2/index.html 
FilZip - *www.filzip.com/ 
IZArc - *www.florida.plus.com/izarc/ 
QuickZip - *www.quickzip.org/ 
TUGZip - *www.tugzip.com/ 
UltimateZIP - *www.ultimatezip.com/ 
UPX - *upx.sourceforge.net/ 
Zip&Go - *www.handybits.com/zipngo.htm 
Zipgenius - *www.zipgenius.it/ 

Defrag Software: 
DIRMS & Buzzsaw - *www.dirms.com/ 
OpenVMS - *www.execsoft.com/freeware/freeware.asp 

Desktop Enhancements: 
CursorXP - *www.stardock.com/products/cursorxp/download.html 
MobyDock - *www.mobydock.com/ 
tclock2 - *home.inreach.com/2tone/tclock2/tclock2.htm 

Download managers: 
Fresh Download - *www.freshdevices.com/freshdown.html 
LeechGet - *www.leechget.net/en/ 
Net Transport - *lycos26486.l78.lycos.com.cn/default.htm 
Star Downloader - *www.stardownloader.com/downloads.php 
wackget - *millweed.com/projects/wackget/ 
wget - *xoomer.virgilio.it/hherold/ 

Encryption and data security: 
Axcrypt - *axcrypt.sourceforge.net/ 
Blowfish Advanced CS- *web.bsn.ch/lasse/bfacs.htm 
Eraser - *www.heidi.ie/eraser/default.php 
File Shredder - *www.sys-shield.com/fileshredder.htm 
GnuPG - *www.gnupg.org/ 
PGP Freeware - *www.pgp.com/products/freeware.html 
WindowsCleaner - *www.winnowsoft.com/internet-eraser.htm 

File Managers: 
2xExplorer - *netez.com/2xExplorer/ 
A43 - *www.shawneelink.net/~bgmiller/ 
Gyula's Navigator - *www.wanari.com/ 
JExplorer - *home.megapass.co.kr/~woosjung/ 
MeeSoft Commander - *meesoft.logicnet.dk/ 

File repair and recovery: 
PC Inspector File Recovery - *www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/UK/welcome.htm 

Firewalls: 
Kerio (Kerio Personal Firewall is FREE for home and personal use) - *www.kerio.com/kpf_home.html 
Outpost Firewall (version 1 is free) - *www.agnitum.com/download/outpost1.html 
Sygate (FREE for personal use) - *smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm 
Zonealarm Basic firewall - *www.zonelabs.com/store/conte...reeDownload.jsp 

FTP Clients: 
Filezilla! - *sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla 
SmartFTP - *www.smartftp.com/ 

FTP Servers: 
FileZilla - *filezilla.sourceforge.net/ 
GuildFTPD - *www.totalshareware.com/asp/d...pplication=8334 
Quick 'n Easy FTP Server - *www.pablovandermeer.nl/ftp_server.html 
SlimFTPd - *www.whitsoftdev.com/slimftpd 
WarFTPD - *www.jgaa.com/ 

HTML Editors: 
1st page 2000 - *www.evrsoft.com/download.shtml 
AceHTML - *freeware.acehtml.com/download.html 
Aracnophilia - *www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/ 
HTML-Kit - *www.chami.com/html-kit/ 
Selida - *www.amaryllis.8m.com/ 
Trellian webPAGE - *webpage.vendercom.com/ 
TSW WebCoder - *www.tsware.net/ 

Image viewers: 
Ahaview - *www.aha-soft.com/ahaview/ahaviewfree.exe 
Irfanview - *www.irfanview.com/ 
SlowView - *www.slowview.at/ 
XNView - *www.xnview.com/ 

The freeware list continues.... 

Instant Messenger: 
Gaim - *gaim.sourceforge.net/ 
Miranda IM - *www.miranda-im.org/ 
Rhymbox - *www.rhymbox.com/ 
PSI - *psi.affinix.com/ 
Trillian Basic - *trillian.cc/downloads 

Internet Explorer Front-Ends: 
Avantbrowser - *www.avantbrowser.com/ 
MyIE2 - *www.myie2.com/ 
SlimBrowser - *www.flashpeak.com/sbrowser/sbrowser.htm 

Mail programs: 
i.Scribe - *www.memecode.com/ 
Mahogany Mail - *mahogany.sourceforge.net/ 
Pegasus Mail - *www.pmail.com/ 
Thunderbird - *www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/ 

Anti-spam programs: 
K9 - *www.keir.net/k9.html 
MailWasher- *www.mailwasher.net/ 
POPFile - *popfile.sourceforge.net/ 
SpamBayes - *spambayes.sourceforge.net/ 

Network Tools: 
CMDTime NTP Utility - *www.softshape.com/download/ 
Ethereal Protocol Analyzer - *www.ethereal.com/ 
NMap - *www.insecure.org/nmap/ 
Ntop - *www.ntop.org 
PingPlotter - *www.pingplotter.com 
PuTTY - *www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty 
RAS Graph & Stats - *forum.flashfxp.com/showthrea...=&threadid=2400 
RealVNC - *www.realvnc.com/ 
TightVNC - *www.tightvnc.org/ 
UltraVNC - *ultravnc.sourceforge.net/ 
WinSCP - *www.winscp.com/ 

Office Suite: 
602PC Suite free edition - *www.software602.com/products/pcs/download.html 
AbiWord - *www.abiword.com/ 
Open Office - *www.openoffice.org/ 

Partition Managers: 
Partition Resizer - *zeleps.com/ 
Ranish Partition Manager - *www.ranish.com/part/ 
TestDisk - *www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html 

PDF Utilities: 
Free PDF - *www.webxd.com/zipguy/frpdfdl.htm 
Ghostscript/GSView - *www.ghostscript.com/ 
PDF 995 - *www.pdf995.com/ 
PDFCreator - *sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/ 

Photo manipulation and image design: 
ColorPic - *www.iconico.com/colorpic/ 
Pixia - *www.ab.wakwak.com/~knight/ 
Sodiodi - *www.sodipodi.com/ 
The Gimp - *www.gimp.org/ 
Tuxpaint - *www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint 

Programming: 
ActivePerl - *www.activestate.com/Products/ActivePerl 
Dev C++ - *www.bloodshed.net/ 
Dev Pascal - *www.bloodshed.net/ 
Eclipse - *www.eclipse.org/ 
Freepascal - *www.freepascal.org/ 
jEdit - *www.jedit.org/ 
PHP Hypertext Parser - *www.php.net/ 
Python - *www.python.org/ 
Ruby - *www.dm4lab.to/~usa/ruby/index_en.html 
SharpDevelop - *www.icsharpcode.net/opensource/sd/ 

Pop-up Blockers: 
Google Toolbar - *www.google.com/ 
NoAds - *www.southbaypc.com/NoAds/ 
PopUp Stopper - *www.panicware.com/product_psfree.html 
Privoxy - *www.privoxy.org/ 
Proxomitron - *www.proxomitron.info/ 


System Information and monitoring: 
AIDA32 - *www.aida32.hu/ 
CPU-Z - *www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php 
Gkrellm - *bill.nalens.com/ 
Motherboard monitor - *www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311 
WCPUID - *hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA00...c/download.html 

Video codes : 
DivX Codec - *www.divx.com/divx/?src=topta...from_/index.php 
FFDSHOW - *sourceforge.net/projects/ffdshow 
Kazaa Lite Codec Pack - *www.k-litecodecpack.com/ 
Nimo Codec Pack - *www.divx-digest.com/software/nimo_pack.html 
Quicktime Alternative - *www.k-litecodecpack.com/ 
Real Player Alternative - *www.k-litecodecpack.com/ 

Video players : 
BsPlayer - *www.bsplayer.org/ 
Cygwin MPlayer - *armory.nicewarrior.org/projects/cygmp/ 
MaximusDVD - *www.maximusdvd.com/ 
Media Player Classic - *sourceforge.net/project/show...?group_id=82303 
VideoLan - *www.videolan.org/ 

Video tools: 
DVD Shrink - *www.dvdshrink.org/ 
DScaler - *deinterlace.sourceforge.net/ 
FlasKMPEG - *www.flaskmpeg.net 
GSpot - *www.headbands.com/gspot/ 
VirtualDub - *www.virtualdub.org/ 
VirtualDubMod - *sourceforge.net/project/show...?group_id=65889 
xviD - *www.roeder.goe.net/~koepi/xvid.shtml 
Zwei-Stein Video Editor - *www.thugsatbay.com/software/index.html 

Web browsers: 
Firefox - *www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/ 
Internet Explorer - *www.Mcft.com/ie 
K-Meleon - *kmeleon.sourceforge.net/ 
Mozilla - *www.mozilla.org/ 
Netscape - *channels.netscape.com/ns/browsers/default.jsp 

Web servers: 
Abyss - *abyss.sourceforge.net/ 
Aprelium Abyss - *www.aprelium.com/ 
Apache - *httpd.apache.org/ 
CIS WebServer - *webserver.cisindia.net
Sambar - *www.sambar.com/ 
Savant - *savant.sourceforge.net/ 
TinyWeb - *www.ritlabs.com/tinyweb/index.html 

Webcam Software: 
booruWebCam - *www.booru.net/ 
Pryme - *www.hilo.dk/pryme/ 

Checksum Utilities: 
fsum - *www.slavasoft.com/fsum/ 
hksfv - *www.big-o-software.com/products/hksfv/ 
md5sum - *www.etree.org/md5com.html 
md5summer - *www.md5summer.org/ 

General Utilities And Other Applications: 
AnalogX - *www.analogx.com/ 
AppRocket - *www.candylabs.com/approcket/ 
Celestia - *www.shatters.net/celestia 
Cygwin - *www.cygwin.com 
Dirkey - *www.protonfx.com/dirkey/ 
EditPad Lite - *www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html 
Inno Setup - *www.jrsoftware.org/isinfo.php 
Memtest-86 - *www.memtest86.com 
MWSnap - *www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html 
NetTime - *nettime.sourceforge.net 
Nullsoft Installer - *www.nullsoft.com/free/nsis 
Peerguardian - *xs.tech.nu/ 
QuickSFV - *www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Mouse/4668/ 
png2ico - *winterdrache.de/freeware/png2ico 
Stickies - *finiteloop.org/~btaylor/software/stickies/ 
Sysinternals - *www.sysinternals.com/ 
TClockEx - *www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm 
Vim - *vim.sourceforge.net


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 28, 2005)

AceHTML Freeware is not available for download now.

Visit *software.visicommedia.com/en/products/acehtmlfreeware/


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

cancer10 said:
			
		

> Diet K - *www.dietk.com/



That is not a Antispyware   

It's used to enable increase in d/l speeds in P2P's like kazaalite.


----------

